# Chromium installation problems



## balanga (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm having problems installing Chromium.... The build from source stopped with an error after about 15 mins, and installing the package failed. 
	
	



```
No packages available to install matching 'www/chromium' have been found in the repositories
```

What am I missing?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD and is your ports tree up to date?


----------



## balanga (Aug 25, 2014)

10.0-RELEASE and the ports tree is up to date  (just checked)...

Why doesn't `pkg install` work?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2014)

balanga said:
			
		

> Why doesn't `pkg install` work?


Please post the output of `pkg -vv`.


----------



## balanga (Aug 25, 2014)

```
Version                 : 1.3.6
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
DISABLE_MTREE = false;
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: { 
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not found because Chromium seems to be broken right now. `pkg search chromium` yields only chromium-bsu-0.9.15.1_1. I suggest to track freebsd-chromium@ list.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

```
less /usr/ports/MOVED | grep chromium
games/chromium|games/chromium-bsu|2009-04-26|Renamed
```


----------



## scottro (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, I ran into this. Due to my bad habit of mixing packages and ports, I sometimes find something won't work, uninstall it and reinstall.  In this case, www/chromium was uninstalled and I suddenly found that there wasn't a package for it. 

As I'd installed lang/py27 from packages, it wouldn't install from ports either, giving me an error that I've already forgotten.  I had to reinstall lang/python27 from ports, including SEM.  After that, I was able to install chromium from ports.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 26, 2014)

Right now, www/chromium is all screwed up and many, including me, can't get it to run. If you can avoid running version 36, I'd wait until 37 and hope the issues are all fixed.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Right now, www/chromium is all screwed up and many, including me, can't get it to run. If you can avoid running version 36, I'd wait until 37 and hope the issues are all fixed.


Currently I'm running chromium 37.0.2062.94. It's a beta, but I can assure that it needs more tweaking to work as expected. If someone is encouraged to test it, see here.


----------



## balanga (Sep 2, 2014)

How do I find out if it is working properly yet?


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 3, 2014)

balanga said:
			
		

> How do I find out if it is working properly yet?


Check it on freshports.org. For me www/chromium works fine


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 3, 2014)

I am running now chromium 37.0.2062.94. This seems at the moment not to play well with openbox when it comes to window borders. When I active the option 'use title bars and borders of the system' in the settings, the borders of the system appear but the borders of chromium stay as they are, so that one now has two close window, maximize, and minimize buttons. And if I therefore want to avoid the system borders, this seems not to work as well. Whenever I disable the option mentioned above, the already opened windows change as wanted, but after opening a new window, the borders of the system are still there. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the same border problem. Enabling and disabling them in Settings works for the session only. Another problem is that signing into Google consistently crashes the browser. Is anyone else seeing that?


----------



## protocelt (Sep 3, 2014)

I can confirm the titlebar problem. I thought however the browser crashing at sign in was fixed as per the following: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=192821 It does not crash for me currently.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> I can confirm the titlebar problem. I thought however the browser crashing at sign in was fixed as per the following: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=192821 It does not crash for me currently.



I was about to type "Right you are!", but ten seconds after signing in, it crashed again. And again after every start-up. Had to rip out the network cable to alter the setting back. It appears to be going into some restore mode using old plugins and extensions. I should probably get rid of that stuff before signing in again.

Edit: I am now signed in, by de-selecting a number of sync options. I think the extension or app backups are the culprit here.

Edit: Ok, after managing to sign in, I deleted the synchronized data on the Google Dashboard and reactivated my sync settings. An older version of Chrome had stored data that the new version tried to import every time, crashing it immediately. It is now stable.


----------



## scottro (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm also having problems.  I thought it might be x11-wm/openbox but I get the same with x11-wm/fluxbox.  If I move a window around, there are artifacts on the screen.  

In addition,unlike the other browsers I use, where I can just drag to highlight then middle click elsewhere, copy and paste are both requiring either ctl+c, ctl+v or right click and copy and paste.  For the moment, I'm not making much use of it, just hoping that it will improve with the next update.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 4, 2014)

The crashing problem was caused by devel/protobuf but I'm surprised you got it working. Updating that fixed it for me and was talked about on bugzilla. 

I'm having a few problems with window borders and layered copies of the screen now but everything works. The maintainers have said this new version of www/chromium is far more complicated than in the past and they're struggling with it.


----------



## ethantribal (Dec 22, 2014)

scottro said:


> I'm also having problems.  I thought it might be x11-wm/openbox but I get the same with x11-wm/fluxbox.  If I move a window around, there are artifacts on the screen.



I don't mean bump an old thread, but I am having this problem with a fresh install of FreeBSD 10.1. Anyone know a solution?


----------



## scottro (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, as the one who originated that thread, all I can say is that it's gotten worse.   A friend at work also gave up on using it with FreeBSD.  I don't remember if he had screen artifacts or if it was just terribly slow.  As for me, on recent installs, it will open, but then will often show nothing but a black space, and if it does open, it will soon completely hang.  So, at present I just use other browers.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 22, 2014)

That's very odd. It may have something to do with particular setups as I have had no problems what so ever with www/chromium for the last few months myself. As I use an Nvidia card, I also went so far as to force full hardware acceleration and the browser seems to perform flawlessly and is really quite fast.


----------



## ethantribal (Dec 22, 2014)

For me it isn't a big issue. If I have Chromium up and open another another app, says, xterm, I get screen artifacts. Clicking off then back on the window solves the problem. Not a huge issue, just annoying.


----------

